# Tips for mounting from the ground?



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Mounting block xD

Okay, in all seriousness... With the bouncing? I normally start by the neck, one bounce parrallel to the shoulder, next bounce lands my in the position parallel to the saddle then BOUNCE up we go. 

I normall place a hand on the pommel, but don't drag on it as you may pull the saddle out of place.

Hope this helps ;D


----------



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm short, like 4'10" so I've bounced and scrambled up on a horse many times  But I was going to buy these things to help me with that but ended up buying a 13.3 hand pony and don't climb anymore but maybe for you?

Amazon.com: Cashel Step-Up Stirrup: Sports & Outdoors

I know you said you had no horn so maybe:





Hope this helps!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

When I don't have a mounting block I make my stirrup longer lol. When I get on I feel really weird though, but it seriously helps since I ride with my stirrups jacked up for jumping....and usually have tight jeans on haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

What you said sounds like you're not pushing yourself hard enough with your leg when you do the bouncing.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I literally have no hops, at all. Like if I jump in the air, both feet, the highest I get is maybe 6 inches off the ground. It's pathetic. hahaha 

That's a good idea about making my stirrup longer! Why didn't I think of that! I'll give that a try when I got for my next ride.

Pintophile, I'm sure that's a large part of my problem. Do you have any suggestions for being able to push off the ground harder?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My tip is acknowledge the laws of physics and know that it is impossible to mount a 16.2 horse from the ground! 14.2 I could swing by lowering the stirrup a few holes, but my horse...no way1


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> My tip is acknowledge the laws of physics and know that it is impossible to mount a 16.2 horse from the ground! 14.2 I could swing by lowering the stirrup a few holes, but my horse...no way1



ROFL
I am 5ft6 maybe 7... 18.1hh from the ground, my dear, 18.1HH. Once I thought I'd dislocated my hip, I was showing a student how to mount from the ground... yeah. I made a muppe tof myself!


----------



## RideInTheThunder (Nov 18, 2011)

It can get a bit tricky to mount 16+hh horse with english saddle. But it's not impossible.  I think you might rely on your left leg too much and then you end up concentrating your weight on one side, the horse starts fiddling around and that does'nt make it easier... Try jumping a bit more and help yourself with your right leg aka. let the swing of the leg help you.
Hope this helps at least little bit.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

RideInTheThunder said:


> It can get a bit tricky to mount 16+hh horse with english saddle. But it's not impossible.  I think you might rely on your left leg too much and then you end up concentrating your weight on one side, the horse starts fiddling around and that does'nt make it easier... Try jumping a bit more and help yourself with your right leg aka. let the swing of the leg help you.
> Hope this helps at least little bit.


 
Agreed! Mine stands STOCK still , not allowed to move! The bigger they are, the harder it is, but lengthening a stirrup helps SOOO much!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

You can strengthen your left leg by using a chair. Practice stepping up onto the chair a few dozen times a day.

My own mounting technique is a bit different from most. I need to hold on to the horse to balance myself so I can jump a little to get my left foot into the stirrup. I'm too stiff to just place it there. Then I hop to get 90 out, facing the horse directly. Staying as close to the side as I can, I then go up with my left hand on the far side of his withers, and my right on the far edge of the pommel. 

My goal is to get up very quickly and place my shoulders past the midline of the horse. This balances my weight over the horse, similar to when I sit in the saddle. THEN I swing around to put my right leg over the horse.

When I do it right, there is only about a half second where my weight isn't centered over the horse's back. It seems to make the horses happier.

I will also sometimes practice with them, going up and then balancing there for 10 seconds or so. I don't throw my leg over, but just stand there with my left foot in the stirrup and my weight balanced over their backbone. I expect them to stand still the whole time. If they move, I simple lean back a little and put my right foot on the ground (and letting my left fall out of the stirrup), and now they have bought themselves some time backing up and disengaging.

I expect to be able to do that 4-5 times in a row, with some head rubs and wither scratches in between.

I was told by a couple of instructors that I should be facing forward, with my left leg in the stirrup but my right side against the horse as I go up - ain't happening for this 53 year old man! If you face forward before going up, your right leg is twisted over and not vertical. That robs it of strength.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> My tip is acknowledge the laws of physics and know that it is impossible to mount a 16.2 horse from the ground! 14.2 I could swing by lowering the stirrup a few holes, but my horse...no way1


Ahahahaha I can ground mount my 17hh!  But it's not a pretty sight!



Wallaby said:


> I literally have no hops, at all. Like if I jump in the air, both feet, the highest I get is maybe 6 inches off the ground. It's pathetic. hahaha
> 
> That's a good idea about making my stirrup longer! Why didn't I think of that! I'll give that a try when I got for my next ride.
> 
> Pintophile, I'm sure that's a large part of my problem. Do you have any suggestions for being able to push off the ground harder?


Ahaha I can't hop either, though I can high-jump (idk lol) 
You should practice standing on the stirrup with one leg in and one leg out. Maybe doing some jumping jacks will help LOL


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Since I injured my right knee several years ago I can't ground mount any more 
I need a step stool of some sort

good luck


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

One of the huge advantages of english saddles over western ones is the fact that adjusting stirrup leather length while mounted is super easy.

Run that leather down as far as you need to, get on, then run it back up.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I find it is easier to get on if I don't focus on the bouncing as much as straitening my left leg. I still will bounce a little, but once I am in the air I put all my energy into straitening my leg. 

Also, I look for ANY advantage on the trail when mounting. A rut in the road, super, I stand the horse in it. A rock, piece of wood or ant hill (without angry ants!), I will park the horse next to it. I find even two inches helps me a lot.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Since I have a disability on my right side I either need a mounting block or a boost 
to get one


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Today I tried lengthening the stirrup by a few holes, then getting on and it worked like a charm! Lacey was completely happy with it too which is a plus as well. haha That was a brilliant idea!

In any case though, I'll work on those exercises you guys mentioned because having difficulty getting on a literal PONY while being a taller than average, healthy, person is a little ridiculous. :lol:
Thank goodness she's not 16 hands, or something. I would never get back up there...I am not jealous of those of you who have that to deal with! hahaha


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Couple of tips.

You might have your body to far away from your horse when mounting. You don't have to move to far away before you literally can't be strong enough to mount, it's all about leverage.

While strengthing your legs as suggested. I would also work on core, shoulders and arms. Those will all help you mount. 

Think it was horse and rider magazine but remember reading an article about a barn work out. It had tips like, stepping up onto bales, picking bales up and setting them down, speed walking when pushing a wheel barrow, etc. Pretty much use whatever is handy in the barn to exercise if you don't have time/money for a gym.


----------

